# GP-9 Battery Installation



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is my latest Airwire installations.










The control panel is mounted under the dynamic brake blister. The receiver is an AirWire G-2 and sound is a Phoenix P-5. The batteries are both 14.4 V @ 2.5A. They are connected in parallel through diodes. All lights were replaced with LEDs.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice clean installation. Like the way you built the structure to mount the control panel.


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey Bill, looks good! Are those the packs we made for you? 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill,
Nice clean install. With a total of 5ah, it should have a good long run time. USA geeps are still one of my favorites. I have a couple questions. Did you leave the hood loose so you can change frequencies,or install a remote switch? That brings me to the second question, what is the ordering information for the remote switch? I think I have seen where you used them in the past. If you don't readily have it,don't go digging for it,I can probably find it in the Mouser catalog.


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul: i have rotary remote switches in stock, i will send you one. They are identical to what is on the board already. 

Jonathan/EMw


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

OOPS! I made a typo. Those are 4.5 AH packs, not 2.5 AH. The total on the engine is 9 AH. I did not make provision for a remote fcy switch. The owner of the model only has a small layout with no need for multiple frequencies. My personal GP-9 & NW-2 both have remote frequency switches.

The battery packs were made for me by Batterystore.com 


The battery tray is also a stiffener fro the frame. The switch bracket really did work out nicely.


I tred the engine on a layout with a 4% grade this morning. I wanted to see what the cruise control did. The engine has so much power, it did not noticeably slow down with out the cruise control. I turned the cruise control on and had the engine run into 6 cars that were held on the 4% grade. It plowed into the cars and derailed the first one. Oh well, so much for that experiment.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice indeed.

I still think of batteries the way they were in my toys. They'd work great for a minute, run down the first time you played with it, leak in the toybox and it would never work again.

I'm still amazed at this "IED" battery that I stick in my tender and run the loco for 2 hours of continuous heavy use, or half the day at Golding's.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

My experience is that this setup will run non-stop with 12 cars & a caboose on a layout with 3% grades for 5 hours. By that time, I'm bored with this one and switch engines or put the whole thing away and go to dinner.


----------

